# Saddle fitter west sussex



## taraj (18 June 2020)

Can anyone recommend a saddle fitter in west Sussex (Chichester area) normal one has a huge back log sadly.


----------



## rextherobber (18 June 2020)

Liz McGoun, but she will also have a huge waiting list, the good ones always do, and it will be worse than usual...Sorry


----------



## taraj (20 June 2020)

Yes she has a long list too! And sadly doesn't carry her own stock of saddles, thankyou


----------



## MuddyMonster (20 June 2020)

Andrew Reilly is very good, but doesn't stock his own saddles. 

I've got friends that have used or use Gately's and Penfolds and have been impressed.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (23 June 2020)

I use Sarah Udal but she only does Lavinia Mitchell saddles afaik. She also does “connected riding” so the fitting is more holistic. My horse came with some poor back muscling and was fitted also with a pad with shims to allow his back to develop.


----------



## Beachbabe (17 July 2020)

Rachel from Gatleys in Storrington is well recommended.


----------

